#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Dúvida switch huawei

## alextaws

Pessoal alguém poderia me explicar oque significa cada campo desse ai, como eu posso e onde saber se a minha fibra ta boa, pra trabalhar na media, quem puder responder me diz ai.


isso é um switch huawei, com uma GBIC DE 100KM 10giga, o enlace de fibra ta em 96km

----------


## rubem

Sinal e potência estão exatamente no meio.

O mínimo de sinal recebido é -26dBm, o máximo é -6dBm, o meio seria -16dBm então, e você tem -17dBm, na prática está na média.

A potência máxima seria 5dBm, a mínima seria -2dBm, o meio seria então 7/2=3,5 -2+3,5=1,5dBm, você está operando com 2,1 ao invés de 1,5dBm, mas de qualquer forma também é praticamente metade.

A Cisco também tem módulo pra 100km com potência e sensibilidade quase igual, 1 ou 2dBm de diferença no máximo.

O máximo throughput exige mesmo sinal um pouco maior que a metade, então isso aí devia estar passando quase tudo o que o gbic promete nessa distância (Teria que ver se não tem nada no datasheet, se não tiver é porque é pra ter algo perto dos 10Gbps mesmo, na prática é normal ter uns 80-90% real, eu diria então que devia ter uns 8-9Gbps na real, se tiver mais que isso tá muito bom, não se assuste caso tenha "só" 8Gbps em teste, é normal pra distância).

----------


## alextaws

> Sinal e potência estão exatamente no meio.
> 
> O mínimo de sinal recebido é -26dBm, o máximo é -6dBm, o meio seria -16dBm então, e você tem -17dBm, na prática está na média.
> 
> *A potência máxima seria 5dBm, a mínima seria -2dBm, o meio seria então 7/2=3,5 -2+3,5=1,5dBm, você está operando com 2,1 ao invés de 1,5dBm, mas de qualquer forma também é praticamente metade.*
> 
> A Cisco também tem módulo pra 100km com potência e sensibilidade quase igual, 1 ou 2dBm de diferença no máximo.
> 
> O máximo throughput exige mesmo sinal um pouco maior que a metade, então isso aí devia estar passando quase tudo o que o gbic promete nessa distância (Teria que ver se não tem nada no datasheet, se não tiver é porque é pra ter algo perto dos 10Gbps mesmo, na prática é normal ter uns 80-90% real, eu diria então que devia ter uns 8-9Gbps na real, se tiver mais que isso tá muito bom, não se assuste caso tenha "só" 8Gbps em teste, é normal pra distância).


Não entendi bem essa parte aqui

*A potência máxima seria 5dBm, a mínima seria -2dBm, o meio seria então 7/2=3,5 -2+3,5=1,5dBm, você está operando com 2,1 ao invés de 1,5dBm, mas de qualquer forma também é praticamente metade.

*poderia explicar novamente

----------


## rubem

Entre 5 e -2 você tem 7 de diferença.

(-2, -1, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5)

A metade de 7 é 3,5.

Pra descobrir o meio de 5 e -2 então você soma -2 + 3,5, ou 5 - 3,5. Ambos dão 1,5. 1,5 então é o meio entre 5 e -2.

(4,99 é praticamente 5dBm, tá lá no high alarm thresshold)

----------

